# Missy and Starr never will forget them!



## loveBradforever (Oct 6, 2010)

Missy is a Thoroughbred and Starr is a Morgan. They were both abused badly, Starr came to our rescue about 5 years ago with Missy because they were partners to the end. Starr came to us as a bag of bones. Can you believe people would do this??? Missy came the same way; they both lived their last happy years at Open Gate (a rescue that I work at), but we had to put them down because Missy couldn't eat hay or swallow, so we had to soak it in water before we gave it to her. She also couldn't eat hard grain, so we mixed it into a mash for her. Starr had a bad foot and couldn't walk that great, we didn't think they would last the winter. 

But I think Missy knew it was her time to go, she was about 33 years old. She jut stood there while she was getting her shot in and she went out before she hit the ground. :-( Starr kept spinning around in circles after she saw her friend hit the ground, she didn't want to say good-bye to the world. She went down 5 mins later. I will never forget them. 

I believe there is a rainbow bridge where everyone or anything goes when they die and Missy and Starr are running free of pain in a wide open field where Missy can eat again and Starr can run without caring about a hurt hoof or something. But now I know it was the humane thing to do for them.


GOOD-BYE MISSY AND STARR!​


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

thats really sad  i like how you put the edits i did for them on this thread.
R.I.P missy and star


----------



## loveBradforever (Oct 6, 2010)

thanks.  and your welcome too. )


----------

